# Frozen 3BB blasto - Any success stories???



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi

I have one frozen blasto 3BB quality. Has anyone has success with such an embryo on an FET?


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

One of my friends has a lovely 12 week old son who was a 3BB FET (single embryo transfer). Best of luck. xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you Pognut

Inm trying to get myself together with regards to when I should be doing the transfer. I am a bit fed up and not sure when psycologically ready. We have had a failure in april which was a huge disappointment.

The 3BB is a 2 year old blasto which was created when I was 38 years old. The pressure is huge as this could be our last chance to habe a baby

Anyone else succedding with a 3BB FET? I need some inspiration!


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi 

I have just had a 3bb frozen embryo from Jan 2014 put back 10 days ago and started testing positive 5 days ago, so please don’t be worried. If it wasn’t a good enough quality embryo, they wouldn’t have frozen it so it has a good a chance as any others. My 3bb was chosen over a 6 day hatching.  It was warmed up the afternoon before and considering it had started as an early blast at thaw - by transfer it was starting to hatch 😊

Best of luck with it and keeping everything crossed for you.

Beki x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you so much beekiboo. 

I guess i have been so dissapointed all these years that i need to be ready that this might not work.

I am not emotionally ready yet and feels like I just want to take summer and feel normal.


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Efi, I can see from your profile that you’ve been through a lot of disappointment and the heartache that comes with it.  All you can do is be really kind to yourself through this next stage and have your plan B what ever that might be - just in case. Since my failed transfer in my first cycle this is what I try to do before each transfer I’ve had since and it seems to help keep me together a bit before testing. I totally get the need for a break - I had rose tinted glasses on for my first cycle and when that didn’t work I was devastated and couldn’t go back for round two for nearly a year. I nearly decided to not go again. I’m really pleased I was brave enough to do so as I now have two beautiful boys and most likely a third mister snuggled up (hoping he sticks). You will find the strength be brave again and give that snow baby a chance - like I said he/she has as good a chance as any other embryo and maybe he/she will be your take home baby this time 😊 xxx


----------

